# Diagrama tv Philips 21pt6437/44 chasis tc8.1l ca.



## elkangri

Saludo a todo en el Foro...!

Tengo el siguiente problema con este Tv Phillips modelo:21pt643/44, Cahassis: tc8.1l ca, el cual le doy a prender normalmente pero, cuando ya esta encendida por unos pocos segundos se apaga.
Si vuelvo prenderla se apaga otra ves hace lo mismo.
si puede alguien aqui enviarme el DIAGRAMA se lo voy agradeser

Espero su mas pronta repuesta gracias de antemano....!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

para que querés el diagrama ? esa falla es causada por el TRC en mal estado,un cañon que esta emitiendo bajo o mal regulado el screm .por eso se activa la protenccion 
descargalo desde aqui http://elektrotanya.com/philips_tc8.1l-ca.pdf/download.html

tienes que engañar la proteccion y arranca,con tres diodos 
algo asi ,
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm

PD:
    cual es codigo de error que te da ? el 11?


----------



## celtronics2011

*M*e llego este tv *P*hilips pantalla plana *qu*e se apaga *al* s*e*gundo *qu*e
llega *h*a encender *, *C310: 4,7uF/50V desvalorizado *, al* cambiar queda ok


----------



## hellfire4

El manual del service (si, como de costumbre), con todos los diagramas

Um, mejor lo subo, para hacerlo más directo
http://diagramasde.com/diagramas/televisores/TC8.1LCA 21PT6437-44.pdf

La fuente del manual, que también sirve para descargarlo

http://diagramasde.com/blog/27085/TC8-1LCA-21PT6437-44-pdf-PHILIPS-21PT6437-44-TC8-1LCA.html

Lo que no me percate por atropellado, es que el principal interesado dudo que vuelva, su mensaje es del 2012


----------

